# In case anyone is interested in my Ride to Maine. Nsfw (language)



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

http://advrider.com/index.php?threads/in-search-of-lobstah-ride-to-maine.1161459/


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent pictures. Sigh. Someday.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Excellent pictures. Sigh. Someday.


Let's ride! 

In March I ended up at Big Bend (Tx) took a trailer as in cheating...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No longer have a bike and would kill myself in quick order if I did. I play with a Focus SVT now. Five door at that, with two child seats in the back. That gets laughs on track days.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Took me 30 some years to get back on one! They stole my Yammie one Easter morning in the 80's...

Swear I'd be dead. A little more conservative these days, but all that texting and old timers on meds... One tried to kill me yesterday! 

Ride like you're invisible and the rest are drunk! Best way I've found to sum it up!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Great story Ralf. The pictures were great and you chewing the fat with the fuzz reminded me of some fun we had a few times. 

I've been to Maine a few times and it's a very cool place to visit!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Great stuff. As always a great story teller.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks guys!

The next installation was mostly bitching about the traffic on the way back. Boston, Hartford and too close to New York!

Once I crossed the Hudson, a different world....

Probably my favorite picture! Along Route 6 in PA


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Nice trip, Ralf! I enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great pics!! Beautiful country!!


My new screensaver pic!!


----------

